# New Campy Bora Clinchers Tubeless?



## Unbrokenchain (Dec 30, 2011)

I have heard rumors they can be set up tubeless. Any real life experience/reviews/opinions/successes/failures? Thanks


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

I DO have the 2015 Bora Ultra 35, but haven't tried them set-up tubeless yet. So I'm interested in the feedback from others as well.....


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I just received some Bora One 50s. The rim bed has no spoke holes but there is no tubeless hook in the bead. I'm sure it can be done but I'm not going to even try.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

mimason said:


> I just received some Bora One 50s. The rim bed has no spoke holes but there is no tubeless hook in the bead. I'm sure it can be done but I'm not going to even try.


I have the new Bora One 35's... Campy does not recommend tubeless although I have heard ancedotally that people have run them successfully. My question is why? 

Len


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Len J said:


> My question is why?
> Len


Campy doesn't do half-ass silly trends. For example tubeless road wheels. lol. Disk brakes on a road bike are another one, but they may cave in on that stupid market driven scam.


----------



## ManxShred (Mar 6, 2009)

Notvintage said:


> Campy doesn't do half-ass silly trends. For example tubeless road wheels. lol. Disk brakes on a road bike are another one, but they may cave in on that stupid market driven scam.


2-WAY FIT? - Wheels Campagnolo


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

ManxShred said:


> 2-WAY FIT? - Wheels Campagnolo


True. I don't think this is going to happen in their high end wheels.


----------



## entbedford (Aug 9, 2016)

Just for interest (and Mrs was out) I spent the evening comparing the rim profiles of the Shaman and Bora. 
They are identical as near as I can measure with my micrometer 
Both have rim hooks about 1.4mm deep, the height of the sides is the same and the profiles look and measure the same. 

The difference is the size of the valve hole - Shamal 6.3mm, Bora 8.8mm. 

That's why the Shamal tubeless valve doesn't seal on the Bora rims without a gaiter made from a little bit of old inner tube with a 2mm hole in. 

I hesitate to suggest that Campy designed the Bora to be Two Way Fit, then found some problem (or just got cold feet) and simply enlarged the valve hole to make it hard to go tubeless and dropped the Two Way Fit from the specs. 


The problem may have been softening of the resin at high temperatures caused by braking on long descents. The braking surface that gets hot is the outside of the rim that holds the tyre on. The rim softens and buckles, the tyre deflates, the rider loses control, crashes and assured for new teeth / brain. 

I have Schwalbe Pro One tubeless on my Bora 50s at 70 psi. Comfy, quick and so far stable. Southern England isn't that hilly so I should be OK. Shamals for the mountains though (and a Potenza rear mech with 12-32 because I'm old and weak).


----------

